# Squid jigging depth?



## swivels (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi
I've managed a few squid by slowly trolling and jigging but it seems that the jig stays almost on the surface this way?
Where do squid hunt? mid or upper layers? or they come up when they see the jig?
I'm using 2.5g jigs in PPB.
Cheers!


----------



## WattaReelDrag (Apr 19, 2009)

I usually cast out & strip off line as I let the jig sink. Stripping line helps it get down otherwise it will just suspend IMO.
When I think it has sunk deep enough OR it has hit the bottom I will raise the rod tip up and wind approx 5-6 turns of the reel. 
At this point if there is a squid on I feel the weight of it, if not then I start to strip line & let it sink again. I do this all the way back to me.
I cover alot of ground & depth this way and I usually get takers as the jig slowly sinks. As there is alot of slack in the line they get a really good hold of the jig untill I start to wind in. 
I havn't dropped a single squid since using this method of fishing for them & I am getting alot more hook ups too (I used to just cast out and wind in) HTH

Heres a pic from last weekend.
Approx 3 hrs squidding and 17 caught in total.
All caught peppering the one area on Cowan creek (Jerusalem Bay)


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

Ideal depth is 1 metre off the bottom and drifting one lure while flicking another
Squid will follow all the way up to the top but in my experience take em on the drift or drop


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Squid live in the weed beds, and they hunt above the weed, so whatever the depth you're in, let it get down to the bottom, then crank it up (bout a metre or so) so that it sits above the weed and they can see it!

If ya Squid jig is a bit light to get it down, you can always dropshot. (Have a weighted rig with the squid jig coming off a leader on the side sorta like a single paternoster).


----------



## swivels (Oct 28, 2008)

Ranger said:


> Squid live in the weed beds, and they hunt above the weed, so whatever the depth you're in, let it get down to the bottom, then crank it up (bout a metre or so) so that it sits above the weed and they can see it!
> 
> If ya Squid jig is a bit light to get it down, you can always dropshot. (Have a weighted rig with the squid jig coming off a leader on the side sorta like a single paternoster).


Hey Ranger, this might be the go - that's how local pier characters squid
just curious as to why they make jigs so slow to sink, in a current it just stays afloat...


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

jono78 said:


> just curious as to why they make jigs so slow to sink, in a current it just stays afloat...


I guess they dont want the things plummeting to the bottom, as many cast out and retrieve (landbased), so having them light maximises hang time in the strikezone.

For boats and kayaks though, we jig rather than cast, so we want them heavier to get down to working depth.

If you're gonna troll with the squid jig out, I recon a dropshot is the best idea, and also get a whiting rig out at the same time, because the dropshot weight is gonna stir up the sandy bottom and attract attention from Whiting also!


----------



## WattaReelDrag (Apr 19, 2009)

The drop shot method is perfect when a school of Arrows are found on your sounder.
3 jigs on a patternoster rig does the trick and you usually end up bagging out this way as they school up in large colonies...

Oh and I forgot to add. My best tip would be:
Regardless of method used ALWAYS have a 2nd line set-up and ready.
Because often then not when you do hook up it will have a partner follow it all the way back to you...


----------



## Alotta50 (Apr 24, 2009)

Gday swivels. If ya get onto the EJTodd website and ask them to send you the free Yamashita squiding DVD, its full of tips and techniques. It will explain the different weights, sizes, coulours and even shapes and how to jig for them properly. Very informative. Only problem is its all in Japanese so you will have to read the subtitles. Which can be very amusing at times with that language barrier thing. :lol: :lol: 
Good luck anyway


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

You can also use a small ball/bean sinker above the jig to add weight , if you find it is still too light just add a slightly bigger one untill you find the right depth.*note use a swivel clip to attach the jig to make faster weight changes.fish2u,Kieran.


----------

